
Ask HN: GoFundMe Alternative - RyanShook
My sister-in-law is 20 weeks pregnant and their unborn son has been diagnosed with infant polycystic kidney disease. I would like to help them raise funds for medical expenses. Are there any lower cost or self-hosted alternatives to GoFundMe out there?
======
iamdave
I used [https://donorbox.org/](https://donorbox.org/) a few months ago for a
neighborhood project, uses Stripe as a backend, and has HTML code you can slap
right on a page.

~~~
RyanShook
Thank you, this looks really promising.

